# Audi S1 Part of Vintage L’Incroyable Collection at Paris Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Vintage displays at major auto shows are often a well-kept secret. Tucked away in a hall often at some far corner of a convention facility, these displays can harbor fantastic cars from high points in the auto industry. One might guess that a display of this sort at the Paris Auto Show would include amazing French machinery, even a fabled Bugatti Royale. However, it was a pleasant surprise to run across an Audi in their midst.
* Full Story *


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I gotta stop lurking this forum, cuz it's gunna make me bankrupt!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I'm pretty sure there's a company in Germany that makes replicas of those fenders, and there's always the Dialynx short wheelbase conversion should you pick up an Ur to convert.








Just pick up a ratty one, as it'd be heresy to cut up a nice one.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm pretty sure there's a company in Germany that makes replicas of those fenders,

There is, sadly I cant remember the name of it. They make both "regular" Sport kits and S1 kits.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

As an Audi fan, I must admit that it was the Quattro and Sport Quattro rally cars that introduced me to Audi. I saw various versions of rally UrQ's on what used to be my Uncle's "Havoc" crash videos( I promised that I never cheered when an UrQ got trashed, but I liked the comment that, as it pertains to Rallycross," with big cars like Audi Quattros, all you need is a few whacks with a rubber mallet and you're off going again".) But I have a question about the S1 Quattro. What is in the area that's the trunk on the production model? I see a couple of fans in photos of that area when it's open. But why are they there, and what else is back there?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_But I have a question about the S1 Quattro. What is in the area that's the trunk on the production model? I see a couple of fans in photos of that area when it's open. But why are they there, and what else is back there?

The trunk contains the fuel cell, the oil dry sump and the huge radiator (that's why you see the fans). In addition, the oil cooler is installed underneath the huge wing on top, that's why the dry sump reservoir is in the back as well. I have a pic of an S1 "trunk" on my other computer, I'll post it here later today.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

I was just wondering, because the Quattro was a front engined car. But that holds little relevance as far as where stuff gets stuck in the car. The Panoz LMP cars were front engined, but the radiators were in the sides of the car. Also, on NASCAR stock cars, the oil tank is behind the driver's seat. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know where the oil and fuel tanks are mounted on the R8 race car, for compairison's sake?


----------

